# Help with information



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Uncle has this machine is giving it to me dont have much info on it…..do they still make parts for it??


----------



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Here are photos


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Most wearable parts are pretty much available, even for older units.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice looking unit, you'll be fine.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

> do they still make parts for it??


Go take a picture of the belly pan has the model number and the serial number, like this:










Then go to mtdproducts.com and search for parts/manuals using that model number.


----------



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

db130 said:


> Go take a picture of the belly pan has the model number and the serial number, like this:
> 
> View attachment 187000
> 
> ...


No belly pan on it gonna need to find one yikes


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

I think your model number is 31AE6GLF722. You shouldn't have problem finding parts if it doesn't run.


----------



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Tony P. said:


> I think your model number is 31AE6GLF722. You shouldn't have problem finding parts if it doesn't run.


Thank you


----------

